# Suntour Cyclone Components



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

I just pick up a real clean 1985 Trek 560, it has Suntour Cyclone Group on it, I am planning on using this bike for group rides and some 30+ mile solo rides, is there any info or feedback on this parts group?


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Nice stuff*



MunkeeHucker said:


> I just pick up a real clean 1985 Trek 560, it has Suntour Cyclone Group on it, I am planning on using this bike for group rides and some 30+ mile solo rides, is there any info or feedback on this parts group?


Better than the 80's Campy groupos many lust after. Good link to the Suntour story:

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~hadland/page35.htm


----------



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks! great link too, I am excited about this find, it is going to make selling My 1985 Trek 520 easier now(the only reason its being sold as the frame is a tad big for me but this 560 is dead on)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MunkeeHucker said:


> I just pick up a real clean 1985 Trek 560, it has Suntour Cyclone Group on it, I am planning on using this bike for group rides and some 30+ mile solo rides, is there any info or feedback on this parts group?



IIRC, 3rd in Suntour's line (Superbe Pro, Sprint, Cyclone), so akin to today's 105 in the Shimano world.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

MunkeeHucker said:


> I just pick up a real clean 1985 Trek 560, it has Suntour Cyclone Group on it, I am planning on using this bike for group rides and some 30+ mile solo rides, is there any info or feedback on this parts group?


The front derailleur sucks. Replace it with a Shimango. Everything else is pretty good. Hubs are very nice, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

fbagatelleblack said:


> The front derailleur sucks. Replace it with a Shimango. Everything else is pretty good. Hubs are very nice, if I remember correctly.


NOOOOOOO!!!! Never replace Suntour with Shimano, that is simply sacrilege...Another front derailleur; how about Superbe or Superbe Pro or Sprint ... never Shimano.. they are the enemy 
-Suntour lover


----------



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

Reynolds531 said:


> Better than the 80's Campy groupos many lust after. Good link to the Suntour story:
> 
> http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~hadland/page35.htm


and you can order it hear....

http://www.thedancingchain.com


----------



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

Reynolds531 said:


> Better than the 80's Campy groupos many lust after. Good link to the Suntour story:
> 
> https://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~hadland/page35.htm


I came across the book that this article is in..










and you can order it hear....

https://www.thedancingchain.com


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Djudd said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!! Never replace Suntour with Shimano, that is simply sacrilege...Another front derailleur; how about Superbe or Superbe Pro or Sprint ... never Shimano.. they are the enemy
> -Suntour lover


Sacriligious, yes, but Shimano front derailleurs just work better than Suntours. They always did.

I'm as much of a retrogrouch as anyone this side of Grant P. I love Suntour Barcons, XC-pro rear derailleurs, etc. My Superbe brakes were magnificent. The most beautiful hubs ever made were the Suntour Superbe Pro high-flange track hubs. Just thinking about them almost brings tears to my eyes.

But I gave up on Suntour front derailleurs in 1986. They sucked then. They still do. If you must remain true to Suntour, take the labels of the front derailleurs and put them on a nice, new Shimano 105 model. That way, no one will notice unless they look REALLY closely.

Apologetically,

Forbes B-Black


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Sacriligious, yes, but Shimano front derailleurs just work better than Suntours. They always did.
> 
> I'm as much of a retrogrouch as anyone this side of Grant P. I love Suntour Barcons, XC-pro rear derailleurs, etc. My Superbe brakes were magnificent. The most beautiful hubs ever made were the Suntour Superbe Pro high-flange track hubs. Just thinking about them almost brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> ...


Or you could add a touch of touch of class overall and put on a fron der. by a little Italian company - now what is the name of that outfit - C-A-M-P ..........................


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Or you could add a touch of touch of class overall and put on a fron der. by a little Italian company - now what is the name of that outfit - C-A-M-P ..........................


Ah yes. Made by Italian Virgins in the Temples of Rome...

But NOTHING works better than a new Shimano front derailleur. Well... as far as front deraileurs go anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Ah yes. Made by Italian Virgins in the Temples of Rome...
> 
> But NOTHING works better than a new Shimano front derailleur. Well... as far as front deraileurs go anyway.



Don't know about the front der. part but what exactly have you got against Italian Virgins??

Go back and read that again - then tell me you'd rather have a Shimano front der!?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Don't know about the front der. part but what exactly have you got against Italian Virgins??


I've never had any of my parts against an Italian virgin. Maybe that's the problem...

Flame On, PC-Police.

FBB


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

fbagatelleblack said:


> I've never had any of my parts against an Italian virgin. Maybe that's the problem...
> 
> Flame On, PC-Police.
> 
> FBB


Touché ( That's a French word by the way and it does NOT mean touch!!)


Very Good.


----------



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> I've never had any of my parts against an Italian virgin. Maybe that's the problem...
> 
> Flame On, PC-Police.
> 
> FBB


Fergiddaboudit!
I grew up in New Jersey, Went to Catholic School, and I never had any of MY Parts against an Italian Virgin Either........


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Sacriligious, yes, but Shimano front derailleurs just work better than Suntours. They always did.
> 
> I'm as much of a retrogrouch as anyone this side of Grant P. I love Suntour Barcons, XC-pro rear derailleurs, etc. My Superbe brakes were magnificent. The most beautiful hubs ever made were the Suntour Superbe Pro high-flange track hubs. Just thinking about them almost brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> ...


I've had Superbe Pro fr der on two bikes since at least 1991...no problem (obviously or no reason to post) Perhaps, you got a lemon (s) my friend. Side note:without a doubt Shimano makes some of the ugliest components known to man....Superbe Pro brakes the best functioning and the prettiest
peace 
p.s. anybody got a 3rensho 55-56 cm for sale....I really need one ...bad


----------

